# Russia banned from all global sport including 2020 OIympics and 2022 World Cup finals



## Speedwagon (Dec 9, 2019)

*Russia banned from all global sport including 2020 OIympics and 2022 World Cup finals*

*The country planted fake evidence and deleted files linked to positive doping tests that could have helped identify drug cheats*





WADA's executive committee took the decision after concluding Moscow had tampered with laboratory data. The agency found Russia planted fake evidence and deleted files linked to positive doping tests that could have helped identify drug cheats. Russia has 21 days to appeal the decision through the Court of Arbitration for Sport. Sky's sports correspondent Martha Kelner has said the country is expected to appeal. Individual Russian athletes untainted by the scandal will still be able to compete in competitions independently under a neutral flag. It is unclear whether those who play team sports such as football will be able to play under a neutral flag.

Jonathan Taylor QC, chair of the compliance review committee (CRC), said: "There will be no Russian flag at the events that are covered (by the ban). "There will not be a Russian flag and the athletes will not be participating as representatives of Russia. "The details from sport to sport will have to differ because some are team sports, some are individual sports, so there is going to have to be a case by case basis."
Russian Sports Minister Pavel Kolobkov said after the judgement: "Everything possible was done to resolve this situation. Everything possible." WADA said its decision was unanimous and its president Sir Craig Reedie accused Russia of choosing "deception and denial" rather than getting its house in order.

World Ant-Doping Agency (WADA) president Sir Craig Reedie said the mission could "potentially lead to many cases being actioned".
Sir Craig said: "The ExCo's (executive committee) strong decision today shows WADA's determination to act resolutely in the face of the Russian doping crisis, thanks to the agency's robust investigatory capability, the vision of the CRC, and WADA's recently acquired ability to recommend meaningful sanctions via the compliance standard which entered into effect in April 2018. "Combined, these strengths have enabled the ExCo to make the right decisions at the right time. "For too long, Russian doping has detracted from clean sport. The blatant breach by the Russian authorities of the Russian Anti-Doping Agency's (RUSADA) reinstatement conditions, approved by the ExCo in September 2018, demanded a robust response. "That is exactly what has been delivered today. Russia was afforded every opportunity to get its house in order and rejoin the global anti-doping community for the good of its athletes and of the integrity of sport, but it chose instead to continue in its stance of deception and denial." Russia has been hit with the ban after agreeing to allow WADA investigators into its laboratory in Moscow. The investigators found that data there had been manipulated. Russia will still be able to compete at the Euro 2020 football tournament next summer, which it has qualified for and is a tournament host with games due to be played at St Petersburg.

European football's governing body does not fall under the definition of a "major events organisation" under the international compliance code. Russia has been banned from competing as a nation in athletics since 2015 when it was first declared non-compliant. UK Anti-Doping (UKAD) welcomed the ban on Russia in a statement by saying it was the "only possible outcome". UKAD chief executive Nicole Sapstead said: "We welcome today's decision to declare RUSADA non-compliant, and the decisive action by WADA's executive committee to impose four-year sanctions on Russian athletes and support personnel. "This was the only possible outcome that the WADA ExCo could take to reassure athletes and the public and continue the task of seeking justice for those cheated by Russian athletes.
"We know however that this is not necessarily the end of the matter. If RUSADA choose to appeal this decision to CAS, this must be carried out with minimal delay, especially in light of the upcoming Olympic and Paralympic Games in Tokyo. "We welcome the clear and detailed communication from WADA today which is vital in helping to maintain confidence in the global anti-doping system."

Original
Archive


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Dec 9, 2019)

Totally not political at all, like China and North Korea don't have a program of their own.
Heck, China is probably using genetic doping at this point.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 9, 2019)

AN/ALR56 said:


> Totally not political at all, like China and North Korea don't have a program of their own.
> Heck, China is probably using genetic doping at this point.


China is different because muh cheap labor and nobody in the Olympic committees wants to rock the Chinese labor boat.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Dec 9, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> China is different because muh cheap labor and nobody in the Olympic comitees wants to rock the Chinese labor boat.


Also China pays better bribes


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 9, 2019)

AN/ALR56 said:


> Totally not political at all, like China and North Korea don't have a program of their own.
> Heck, China is probably using genetic doping at this point.



If eugenics gets banned the US is so screwed, since we won't be able to use any of our black folks


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Dec 9, 2019)

If they want to get back






Get busy


----------



## Stoneheart (Dec 9, 2019)

I dotn understand the Worldcup ban. Its not like they have a chance to win...


----------



## Freya (Dec 9, 2019)

These motherfuckers will cheat even when it's blatantly obvious and everyone knows they're doing it.

That's how much Russia sucks


----------



## Bongsnake McGee (Dec 9, 2019)

Lol owned. Even the soviet union did it better


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Dec 9, 2019)

Bongsnake McGee said:


> Lol owned. Even the soviet union did it better



They did? But I thought they did similar things


----------



## DragoonSierra (Dec 9, 2019)

AN/ALR56 said:


> Totally not political at all, like China and North Korea don't have a program of their own.
> Heck, China is probably using genetic doping at this point.


The difference is Russia got caught


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 9, 2019)

Im a believer that they should just let anyone competing at the highest level do whatever drugs they can to get better at it. If you want millions to play a game on my TV then I want to see some circus level shit out of you. Steroids need to be mandatory, if you stand to make more for a month's work than I will for a year, I don't give two shits about your health and safety, that shit is included int he price of admission.


----------



## Guts (Dec 9, 2019)

Remember...
No Russian...
... at the Olympics this year.


----------



## Tism the Return (Dec 9, 2019)

Rocky 4 was one of the better movies, but LARPing this hard ain't cool Russia.


----------



## Freya (Dec 9, 2019)

Tism the Return said:


> Rocky 4 was one of the better movies, but LARPing this hard ain't cool Russia.


They need to stop larping as a developed country


----------



## Damn Near (Dec 9, 2019)

I think it's time to hand to whole country back to the Mongols


----------



## Tism the Return (Dec 9, 2019)

Freya said:


> They need to stop larping as a developed country



Old habits die hard.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Dec 9, 2019)

It's worth pointing on when Stalin observed "Death solves all problems. No man, no problem" he was talking about Russian men. If he'd be talking about American women it would have been more like "That nice Eve Eden baked me an apple pie the other day. Aren't people wonderful?".


----------



## Negilum (Dec 9, 2019)

I think a lot of people are misinterpreting this as purely political, which it partly is, but the biggest reason for Russia's ban is their brazeness and openess over their doping. Most countries have the courtesy (or intelligence) to hide their doping at least behind a thin sheet of wool, Russia's currently flopping their cock and bouncing their tits without even closing the blinds.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Dec 9, 2019)

Negilum said:


> I think a lot of people are misinterpreting this as purely political, which it partly is, but the biggest reason for Russia's ban is their brazeness and openess over their doping. Most countries have the courtesy (or intelligence) to hide their doping at least behind a thin sheet of wool, Russia's currently flopping their cock and bouncing their tits without even closing the blinds.


And if other countries do that they at least pay a sufficient bribe


----------



## W00K #17 (Dec 9, 2019)

"World Ant-Doping Agency"

I'm picturing angry swole roided up ants now.


----------



## Negilum (Dec 9, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> And if other countries do that they at least pay a sufficient bribe """"""""fine"""""""""


FTFY


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Dec 9, 2019)

Negilum said:


> FTFY


Fifa is involved....so bribe


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 9, 2019)

Negilum said:


> I think a lot of people are misinterpreting this as purely political, which it partly is, but the biggest reason for Russia's ban is their brazeness and openess over their doping. Most countries have the courtesy (or intelligence) to hide their doping at least behind a thin sheet of wool, Russia's currently flopping their cock and bouncing their tits without even closing the blinds.


Are you telling me that atleates looking like reject baki characters isnt normal?
Color me shocked


----------



## Negilum (Dec 9, 2019)

the autist of dojima said:


> Are you telling me that atleates looking like reject baki characters isnt normal?
> Color me shocked


I'm just saying that East Germany at least had the courtesy to shave the mustaches that mysteriously started growing on their female athletes' faces.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Dec 9, 2019)

the autist of dojima said:


> Are you telling me that atleates looking like reject baki characters isnt normal?
> Color me shocked


they need to at least make them look like JoJos


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 9, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> they need to at least make them look like JoJos


Why yes comrad, i based my routine on that anime that references a bunch of music
How could you tell?


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Dec 9, 2019)

Fun fact: one of the founders and the first president of WADA was one Dick Pound, a Canadian who attended and later became Chancellor of McGill University in Montreal, Quebec, Canada. Maybe not coincidentally, WADA is based out of Montreal as well. He also chaired an investigation into Russian doping, so I guess he still a small part of the story.


----------



## Safir (Dec 9, 2019)

Unfortunately the extent of the soccer ban is currently not known. I'd love for it to apply (soccer gets a ridiculous amount of taxpayer money), but it's too early to start celebrating. Russia bought the 2018 cup, they can buy their way into 2022, too.

Meanwhile, (((cosmopolitan first worlders))) who demand a blanket ban for all Russian nationals (not just the dopers, the parasites, and the traitor rag) need to get cancer and die, pronto.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 9, 2019)

Glad I couldn't help said:


> Fun fact: one of the founders and the first president of WADA was one Dick Pound, a Canadian who attended and later became Chancellor of McGill University in Montreal, Quebec, Canada. Maybe not coincidentally, WADA is based out of Montreal as well. He also chaired an investigation into Russian doping, so I guess he still a small part of the story.


Dick Pound/Tokyo Sexwale 2020


----------



## Bear Ass (Dec 9, 2019)

Imagine training your whole life to be an Olympian and getting your (likely only) shot just to be cucked out of representing your nation at the last minute. Whoops.

I wonder what this will mean for Olympic sports with team competitions?


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 10, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> I think it's time to hand to whole country back to the Mongols



Last time that happened we ended up with a shit ton more Muslims, though


----------



## Sir Wesley Tailpipe (Dec 13, 2019)

Well, this is only about 60 years overdue! China better watch out in 2035!


----------



## ClipBitch (Dec 13, 2019)

Russia should take this as an opportunity to corner a new sports market where doping is encouraged if not required. I want to watch drugged up freaks going at it. Might make baseball watchable.


----------



## W00K #17 (Dec 14, 2019)

Calling it now that I-Pod wont be able to drop in in 2022, Hirano takes gold in the half pipe.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Dec 14, 2019)

They're just afraid Russia would win too many medals.


----------

